# N+B Arto 2003-era windscreen height/width



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I am planning to order material for an external 'thermal screen' for the windscreen

The MH is in UK, with all paperwork, but I am not.

Could one of you Arto owners please give me the max. measurements of height/width(incl. wrap-round bit) for the windscreen glass.

Much appreciated.

Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Geoff,

Can't help with the measurements but I think you might struggle to get proper external material in the UK, most of the links you have been given in the previous thread about winter camping relate to internal material afaik.

In this country Vancomfort might be able to get some external material for you, they are agents for the German firm Kantop...

http://www.vancomfort.co.uk/IsomattenInsulationExternalScreens.htm

You can also order it direct from Kantop, 37euro p/mtr in 140cm widths.
Go down to p27/42 in the following pdf and look for Item 18 - Extherm Aussenmatten...

http://www.kantop-isomatten.de/dokument/ProduktKatalog.pdf

Pete


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Geoff,

Try this link they seem to sell everything.

www.kantop- isomatten .de /.../ ProduktKatalog.pdf

Sorry link appears to be no good
try this one go to products then motor schall.... then hit german flag

http://www.kantop-isomatten.de/

Ian

Ian


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Sorry Pete I see that I have just reposted your link.

I think that I should go back to bed

Ian


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Geoff

My better half made our outside screen when we had the Arto, IIRC the size was 8 ft x 4 ft.

Easy job if you can get the material, main problem is securing the top of the screen. I did this very successfully by making a pair of 3mm thisc aluminium plates with small hook shapes at the bottom to fit behind the side marker lights. You remove the top marker lights, make the alloy plate to the same shape (with hooks beneath) then put the lights back with the plate sandwiched behind and use the hook to anchor a bungee, the other end of which hooks into your screen material. The bottom end can me secured to the mirror arms, again using bungees.

Worked well for us.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Give these guys a ring

http://www.minsterproducts.co.uk/home.htm


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Thank you all again - although I did thank you individually.

I looked at this 3-4 years ago but dropped the project.

When your replies came in it jogged my memory and I remember a) that 'Isomaten' is probably what I need and b) 'Gaspode' did post his clever metod of securing a hook behind the upper indicator fitting.

Geoff


----------

